
Facebook at War: 6 Key Takeaways from the Times’s Investigation - chablent
https://www.nytimes.com/2018/11/14/technology/facebook-crisis-mark-zuckerberg-sheryl-sandberg.html
======
SlowRobotAhead
The part about Chuck Schumer protecting Facebook from the inside while they
raise money for him and employ his daughter are new to me.

